# In the Paradise of Too Many Books: An Interview with Sean Dockray



## somnambulist (Jun 8, 2011)

By Matthew Fuller
If the appetite to read comes with reading, then open text archive Aaaaarg.org is a great place to stimulate and sate your hunger. Here, Matthew Fuller talks to long-term observer Sean Dockray about the behaviour of text and bibliophiles in a text-circulation network

Sean Dockray is an artist and a member of the organising group for the LA branch of The Public School, a geographically distributed and online platform for the self-organisation of learning.1 Since its initiation by Telic Arts, an organisation which Sean directs, The Public School has also been taken up as a model in a number of cities in the USA and Europe.2

We met to discuss the growing phenomenon of text-sharing. Aaaaarg.org has developed over the last few years as a crucial site for the sharing and discussion of texts drawn from cultural theory, politics, philosophy, art and related areas. Part of this discussion is about the circulation of texts, scanned and uploaded to other sites that it provides links to. Since participants in The Public School often draw from the uploads to form readers or anthologies for specific classes or events series, this project provides a useful perspective from which to talk about the nature of text in the present era.

Το υπόλοιπο εδώ


----------

